# Hong Kong cinema returns



## fist of fury (Jul 2, 2002)

for those of use here that enjoy those good old Kung Fu movies looks like there's hope in thier return.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/va/20020626/102511914600.html


----------



## Richard S. (Jul 2, 2002)

YES!!!! " the one armed boxer"  "master of the flying guillotine" etc. i love that stuff..........


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 12, 2002)

i was always watching "kung-fu theatre" as a kid.  those movies are the best


----------

